# Urgent - What should I eat during a flare up ?



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,I was doing pretty well with IBS since a couple of weeks. Until a week ago, I'm nauseated after meals and felt very bloated.I just ignored it and ate whatever I wanted since I didn't have any problems for a while now. Tonight I had this big flare up that is probably stress related. I was at the mall and was sick there. And sick in the metro, sweating, feeling of stomac fullness, abdominal pain, you know the drill.I can't miss too much work so what should I eat until I recover ? Even a slice of bread in the morning makes me sick







I was prescribed lomotil and buscopan. Lomotil by my GI and buscopan from my family doctor. I'm not sure which one to use at a time like this.Please share your flare up diet with me Yukie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you seen this on the IBD forum?http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=28551 (Sounds yummy and gut soothing...)Of course there is the BRAT diet...(Bananas, Rice, Applesauce & Toast) Then any low residue/easy to digest foods.Here is a link for a low residue diet:http://www.healthcastle.com/low-residue-fiber-diet.shtmlHope this helpsBQ


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you have IBS-D or C? for me - Citrucel, white bread toast, bananas, and fat free saltines help. And water. Usually, eating in small portions, but fairly frequently (about 6 times a day) helps.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I have both, it alternates. When I'm not really sick it's IBS-C but when I have big flare ups it IBS-D


----------



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

There's a book you should check out: Eating for IBS by Heather Van Vorous. There's a section in there on what to eat when you're having a bad flare up. I think the section is called "what to eat when you can't eat anything". I found it very helpful. Honestly, corn pops cerial dry is one of the best things for me. I originally read that in her book.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I have her other book at home, IBS The first year. I used to be able to eat white bread toast all the time even during flare up but now I have abdominal pain whatever I eat. So I'm just drinking chicken broth.


----------



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

Have you tried tea? There's a tea called "Eater's Digest" (weird name, I know...) which contains peppermint, fennel, and ginger. I find it helpful as well at calming my stomach and soothing abdominal pain and bloating.


----------



## shepherdteeth (Dec 22, 2008)

while I don't know about natural anti-nausea treatments, for OTC , I say Gravol is effective. for pain, how about having peppermint oil capsules/tea? bloating: fennel tea. this is advice from H.Von.H and I find it works pretty well for me.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

cliffinop said:


> There's a book you should check out: Eating for IBS by Heather Van Vorous. There's a section in there on what to eat when you're having a bad flare up. I think the section is called "what to eat when you can't eat anything". I found it very helpful. Honestly, corn pops cerial dry is one of the best things for me. I originally read that in her book.


 Do the corn pops help d or c??? i am d snd do not want anyhthing to make me go!!


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't understand what you wrote, sorry.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I am sorry..will try again.....are the corn pops something you eat when you have diarreha..or is it constapation?? I would not want to eat anything that might make me go more..i am ibs d. thank you


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know but I can't eat them personnaly.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

knothappy,It was cliffinop who mentioned the corn pops, not yukie.I would like the answer to this as well.....so, cliffinop, are you out there???Thai


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is the info on Heather's Site (Heather Van Vorous wrote "Eating for IBS")../diet/what_to_eat.asp (& Yes it mentions corn pops.. lol)BQ


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks BQ,Corn Pops are now on the grocery list!They are a cereal that is listed that I can eat dry.Not so sure about Rice Krispies dry????But maybe Honeycombs or Rice Chex??Thai


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

dry cereal is boring to me. But since I became an IBSer, I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Most of what I need to eat when in a raging flare is boring to me.BUT if this is what i have to do to avoid messing my pants at every turn.....then bring on the boring.Applesauce, bananas, rice and toast, dry cereal, bald pasta, and then do it all over again!Thai


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I like the Total Corn Flakes because I am also getting some vitamins along with it. And that is a "safe" food when I'm flaring badly.I also like the Special K Protein Plus Flakes because I am able to get a hint more protein safely too.BQ


----------



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

I was doing a search for a different post that I was involved in and came acrosss this post, and your question. Sorry I missed it way back in July. I am primarily IBS C, with occasional D. The Corn Pops are particularly helpful when I am experiencing consistent stomach pain and bloating. I also like Kix cereal because they have less sugar in them, and have tried some other dry cereal. For some reason though, Corn Pops seems to be one of the very best for settling my stomach. Dry cereal is not something that I would normally eat, it doesn't excite or satisfy me much, but when I am having a bad flare up it's one of the things I reach for first.


----------

